# 70 GTO endura bumper



## topgun828 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey guys, does anyone know where I can find an endura bumper or a reputable restoration shop for them.


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

The Parts Place in Chicago has new reproductions and also a fiberglass repo.

Muscle Car Parts-GM Auto Parts-Camaro Z28- Pontiac Judge GTO Parts-Firebird-Oldsmobile-Restoration Parts-Classic cars-Parts Place Inc


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

:cool I've had good results from the parts place, but I have not seen their reproduction Endura bumper. For referbishing an original try this guy: Welcome to Endurabumper


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I called the Parts Place inquiring on this bumper.

I asked about fitmit with the fiberglass one. I am told its hit or miss. I asked if there are complaints with them and was told YES. I asked if they guarantee they'll fit was told NO. I asked if there is a fitmit issue can the bumper be returned, was told NO. 
Price 379 or something like that

I was told they carry used ones. Price? Just under 800.00. I asked how are they, are they painted? Am told yes. I stated, these bumpers dry out and the only way to know for sure if they are indeed good to hold paint without cracking due to the rubber dried out is to see under the paint. Again, no guarantees. 

I was told by a friend who is well versed in these bumpers and restored mine, stay away from fiberglass repops. Upon talking to this guy at the Parts Place and them NOT backing this bumper.... I'd not purchase one not with no guarantee.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

/I\ ... at least they are honest about it!


----------



## topgun828 (Nov 16, 2012)

Talked to Endurabumper and was told about $3000 if you can find one. About $800 to try to repair, but cant guarantee it can be repaired to perfection. Recommends heat and try to reshape to get a close fit. My bumper fits pretty good just curling on the top corners. So I am going to try to heat it up and mold it as best as possible.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Careful heating them... the dryness of the rubber over the years can make or break a paint job. Too much heat could dry it our more. Last thing ya want is it cracking due to the dryness of the rubber after its been painted.


----------



## 7TGoat (Aug 3, 2014)

*Filler for/from endura ?*

What flexible filler can be used to build up the contour of the bumper (mine has shrunk on the nose in the middle)?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

3M flex filler


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

I used this stuff:

Amazon.com: Sem Products 39768 Problem Plastic Repair 10oz: Automotive


----------



## GTO70455 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have tried to fix my 1970 GTO bumper several times. After a year it starts to crack. Tried all the flex stuff, but if you drive the car a lot and it sit's in the sun at shows it will crack. Replaced it with a fiberglass bumper from the parts place and its been perfect for about 3 years now. Its not a *bolt on *it takes a lot of massaging and filler and sanding. You got to have good body skills or have a very good body shop do the work.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GTO70455 said:


> I have tried to fix my 1970 GTO bumper several times. After a year it starts to crack. Tried all the flex stuff, but if you drive the car a lot and it sit's in the sun at shows it will crack. Replaced it with a fiberglass bumper from the parts place and its been perfect for about 3 years now. Its not a *bolt on *it takes a lot of massaging and filler and sanding. You got to have good body skills or have a very good body shop do the work.


If your bumper is too dried out flex filler etc may not hold and you may experience cracks once its finished. My bumper was restored with flex filler and flex additives and repainted 4 years ago and I drive the snot out of the car I have only one very small 1/2" crack that formed about a year after it was restored but the rest of the bumper is holding up well. (so far) My buddy beefed up the top part of the bumper where many find it necessary to lean and so far its fine.


----------

